# ND Nonresident Any-Deer Bow Licenses Issued March 1



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nonresident Any-Deer Bow Licenses Issued March 1

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department will have 1,147 any-deer bow
licenses available to nonresidents in 2007, down from 1,155 issued in
2006.

The number of nonresident any-deer bow licenses available is 15 percent
of the previous year's mule deer gun license allocation. The Game and
Fish Department issued 7,650 mule deer licenses in the 2006 deer gun
lottery.

The Department will begin issuing any-deer bow licenses March 1. All
applications received on or before March 1, 2007, will be treated
equally. If more applications are received than there are licenses, each
application will be assigned a number. Numbers will be drawn to issue
the licenses. Applicants who request to apply together as a party will
receive one number. Additional numbers will be drawn to establish a
waiting list. If returned licenses become available, these applicants
will be offered the licenses.

If licenses remain after March 1, these will be issued daily on a
first-come, first-served basis.


----------

